# Nvidia flipping toggling



## Shayne Hartford (Mar 4, 2019)

When I run obs I notice there is flickering both on the projector and in recording, this stops if you stop the compositor, or disable NVIDIA flipping.
A similar program named SimpleScreenRecorder has a prompt on start to disable flipping while the program is running, and I think this would be a great addition to obs.
Probably not a prompt, just a checkbox in the advanced tab to disable flipping while obs is running, this is the file they use that gets/sets flipping, but it's just two commands:
Get the value: "nvidia-settings -tq AllowFlipping"
Set the value: "nvidia-settings -a AllowFlipping=0" 0 or 1
Also not sure if this is the place for suggestions, but the github doesn't take issues so this seemed the best place.


----------



## kingbily (Mar 5, 2019)

If you want to record or stream game footage, yes, you should disable it. Allow Flipping causes graphical glitches and affects the motion of the recording/streaming. But there's downsides, disabling Allow Flipping breaks V-Sync and reduces the FPS slightly.


----------



## Shayne Hartford (Mar 6, 2019)

kingbily said:


> If you want to record or stream game footage, yes, you should disable it. Allow Flipping causes graphical glitches and affects the motion of the recording/streaming. But there's downsides, disabling Allow Flipping breaks V-Sync and reduces the FPS slightly.


Yeah, that's why I have a script that toggles it for when I record, it would be great of obs could disable it when it opens (if its enabled) and re-enable it when it closes, with the opt-in of an advanced checkbox because this doesn't effect some people, it would be a nice addition.


----------

